
Introducing Android Instant Apps - qnk
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2016/05/android-instant-apps-evolving-apps.html
======
akhilcacharya
By far the coolest thing announced today. This could honestly be revolutionary
for how apps are used in the future.

